# Recommendations for Liszt Transcriptions of Wagner Operas



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I have a few of these transcriptions by Liszt from Wagner's operas; I think there are 16 in all. The ones I have are by Barenboim on DGG. Does anyone have any sets that they like in particular? I'd prefer to get a complete set. Thanks.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Well, having received no recommendations, I'm going to go for both Leslie Howard's sets of these transcriptions plus the one by various artists in the Naxos Liszt Complete Piano Music. They're cheap enough second-hand. We'll see which one I like best and I'll report back.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ I'd be interested in what you think.

I have the Naxos set and enjoy it but it is the only one that I have heard :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so sorry, dint see this before.
I do have the Barenboim but also this (see link)
http://www.etcetera-records.com/album/481/transcriptions-piano

Fine recording :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Apart from Leslie Howard, which I have (the complete Liszt set), I wasn't aware there were any complete collections, which is why I didn't contribute till now.
And now that I have contributed, I think it was a contribution not worth making.
I'll get my coat.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

There is a complete set by Michele Campanella on Brilliant classics. I don't recommend it at all. I enjoy the parcial naxos set instead.


----------

